# Tablet choice for streaming from my Bolt ..



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm new to the world of Streaming "out of the home" .. I got the Tivo App up and running on an old iPad, set it up at my house picking my new Bolt from the list, took it over to my neighbor's and got it to work there too .. now I want to buy a more updated Tablet to use on trips but not spend too much .. Will this Amazon Fire 8 HD be ok? Opinions anyone?

Amazon Fire HD 8


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

The Fire HD 8 is fairly sluggish and doesn’t come with the Google Play Store though that can be added. It is so cheap for a reason.
It is designed to do Amazon stuff and just a little more. I have played Amazon Prime streams on it and it ok for that so I suspect it might be good enough once you got a stream going. I’ll kick mine up and do a quick check with in home streaming from TiVo which should be a decent test as I have very good up and down speed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok. Found that there is a TiVo app in the Amazon App Store. Installed it and it does work fine in home so it should work fine out of home as long as your internet up speed is good enough. Note that the app is sluggish getting things going, but once started the streaming is fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck. Streaming to all my android devices is very hit & miss, plus some stupid "certificate" seems to expire twice as often as I try to stream anything and I always have to re-sign in, re-choose which tivo to stream from, etc. Sometimes I feel it takes longer to get the stream going than it does to watch the whole program (assuming it continues to function for the duration of the whole program).


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks lparsons21 Speeds are good at home (200 download, 20 or so upload) .. can't say about speeds at all travel destinations but one destination is my daughters house and speeds are good there.I didn't realize that Amazon even had an app store .. learning new stuff all the time. ThankS!!


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

tomhorsley said:


> Good luck. Streaming to all my android devices is very hit & miss, plus some stupid "certificate" seems to expire twice as often as I try to stream anything and I always have to re-sign in, re-choose which tivo to stream from, etc. Sometimes I feel it takes longer to get the stream going than it does to watch the whole program (assuming it continues to function for the duration of the whole program).


Hmmmmm ... are you saying an iOS device would be preferred?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

xberk said:


> Hmmmmm ... are you saying an iOS device would be preferred?


No idea, I have no iOS devices, I just know it is fantastically unreliable on my android devices. This is streaming from my Roamio, maybe Bolts are better at it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

xberk said:


> Hmmmmm ... are you saying an iOS device would be preferred?


If it were me and the cost wasn't a big issue, I would pick an iPad of any size over any Android tablet. They just perform better IMO. To save a bit, look at Apple's refurbished products. Same warranty as new and everything I've ever gotten from them looked and performed as well as new.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

tomhorsley said:


> No idea, I have no iOS devices, I just know it is fantastically unreliable on my android devices. This is streaming from my Roamio, maybe Bolts are better at it.


I think Bolt's are better at streaming .. but I have little experience "outside the home" .. Inside the home, the Bolt streaming is excellent for me using an old iPad 2. I have never tried to stream from a Roamio.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> If it were me and the cost wasn't a big issue, I would pick an iPad of any size over any Android tablet. They just perform better IMO. To save a bit, look at Apple's refurbished products. Same warranty as new and everything I've ever gotten from them looked and performed as well as new.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I guess I could use my iPad 2 .. but its so heavy I hate to travel with it. I'm thinking of testing out the Fire and seeing how it performs vs the iPad 2 .. I can always just send back the Fire if it doesn't work out. The cheapest refurb iPad sold directly from Apple right now is $239 .. more than I wanted to spend and likely bigger and heavier than I wanted too.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I just found I have an old iPad Mini MD529L/A .. It's running i0S 9.3.5 .. size and weight are better for my need .. I'll see if the app will load and run .. I think these things are no longer getting i0S updates but maybe it will do what I need.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

xberk said:


> I just found I have an old iPad Mini MD529L/A .. It's running i0S 9.3.5 .. size and weight are better for my need .. I'll see if the app will load and run .. I think these things are no longer getting i0S updates but maybe it will do what I need.


I had that same mini but never tried the TiVo streaming on it. For info, even that old Mini was a bit less sluggish than the HD 8. I've since replaced it with a Mini 4 and it works superbly for everything.
I use my HD8 as one of my ereaders. Works well, but is sluggish in operation. Good screen and is definitely light, maybe even lighter than my iPad mini 4.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> I had that same mini but never tried the TiVo streaming on it. For info, even that old Mini was a bit less sluggish than the HD 8. I've since replaced it with a Mini 4 and it works superbly for everything.
> I use my HD8 as one of my ereaders. Works well, but is sluggish in operation. Good screen and is definitely light, maybe even lighter than my iPad mini 4.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. The old Mini iPad works "in home" .. I'll test it later "out of home" ..


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

xberk said:


> Thanks. The old Mini iPad works "in home" .. I'll test it later "out of home" ..


Glad to hear that. It should be fine since if the streaming in home works, out of home should work with the 200/20 speed you have as long as the wifi where you're at is also good.

Sent from my Google Chromebook Pixel (2015) using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Glad to hear that. It should be fine since if the streaming in home works, out of home should work with the 200/20 speed you have as long as the wifi where you're at is also good.
> 
> Sent from my Google Chromebook Pixel (2015) using Tapatalk


One point. Can you setup for "out of home" for more than one Bolt? I have two Bolts. I'd like access to them both while "out of home" ?


----------



## thomb (Jan 22, 2008)

xberk said:


> One point. Can you setup for "out of home" for more than one Bolt? I have two Bolts. I'd like access to them both while "out of home" ?


Working great so far on my ancient Samsung Galaxy Tab S and 2 refurbished Bolts. And I travel all the time.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

No mater the hardware used.... TiVo remote viewing is a gamble at best. Sometimes it works, but most of the time it will not. I've tried my iPad , new Samsung tablet and my Android phone remotely... All have issues. My current work around is to RDP into a computer @ home and run a TiVo app to watch tv. Video suxs... but works. Most of the time, I'm watching news while working.

Purchased an Amazon Fire TV Recast today (on sale.) This will be my first step to cord cutting, but for now, remote viewing will be its primary use.

TiVo remote viewing is like owning an exotic car. Great when it works, but spends more time in the shop or only running when it wants too.

As I've said before... Dish is the only one that has a great remote viewing product.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>> TiVo remote viewing is a gamble at best.

I'll find out tomorrow or the next day. Planning to test several different devices away from home. 

>> Dish is the only one that has a great remote viewing product.

Not an option for me.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

xberk said:


> >> TiVo remote viewing is a gamble at best.
> I'll find out tomorrow or the next day. Planning to test several different devices away from home.


Remember.. Your TiVo will only allow a single connection @ a time. Good luck.....


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Got the Amazon Fire HD 8 .. it setup very easily. Installed the Tivo app found in the Amazon App store .. went smoothly and works fine, so far, for "in home" ... I will test later for "out of home" ..


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Ran my tests "out of home" at my neighbor's house. Amazon Fire HD 8 worked well. Not perfect. Small amount of buffering hung things up briefly a few times, but mostly streaming worked well. I tried the download option and that worked very well. But naturally, streaming is more convenient. But if time and space was available to accomplish a full download, that would be the quality way to go.

I tried the old iPad Mini we have too. It worked about the same as the Amazon Fire, some buffering, perhaps just a bit more than the Amazon Fire. Overall, my choice is the Amazon Fire HD 8 for travel. Very light. Nice screen. Works well enough for streaming my Tivo Bolts. Naturally, the speed of the "out of home" network is important, as well as the speed of your own network. So your mileage may vary. 

By the way, I was able to access both my Bolts "out of home" ..


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Just to follow up on my own post about using an Amazon Fire 8 HD to stream .. works best "out of home" when the Google Play Store and hence the Google TIVO App is installed on the Fire .. I found the "medium" quality setting essential for smooth streaming "out of home" .. The Bolt streaming is the best. I bought a TIVO STREAM on Ebay and found that it works well "Out of home" with my old ROAMIO -- but I'd still say the Bolts do better on streaming.


----------



## alvaromorata (Oct 3, 2020)

I would suggest you to buy Ipad pro if you love ios or you should buy Lenovo M10 for windows and Samsung Galaxy Tab A for android. I have personally use these three tablets and they are the best in their technologies and OS.


----------

